
Instagram influencer called police when her account was deleted – "like murder" - pseudolus
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/instagram-influencer-jessy-taylor-cry-call-police-job-a8868016.html
======
pwg
> The influencer reportedly made $500,000 from her account before it was
> deleted, money she said “does not last”.

Hmm. According to this wikipedia article
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Household_income_in_the_United...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Household_income_in_the_United_States))
the 2017 median income in the US was $61,372. So $500,000 would be 8.14 years
worth of income at the 2017 median income level. She should have been able to
be quite comfortable with $500,000 for a few years at least.

> “You go to to the Gucci store a few times, ...

Ok, now we see how she really blew $500,000 and the how the "money ... 'does
not last'".

------
ChrisGranger
Can we _please_ stop making people like this famous?

